# Apple sign for teachers



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike and Pat stopped by last week and he showed me a sign he was making for teachers. With his permission I 'borrowed' the idea so I drew it in CorelDraw, then exported as svg into Fusion 360 to do the rest for the CNC.

This is Maple, painted with water colors and acrylic, then coated with one coat of clear gloss lacquer. It's about 11 1/2" long, 4" high.








Enjoy!
David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The finished product looks great.

I gave mine to the teacher today and she was loves it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

One of these is for our daughter who teaches 3rd grade and the other is for our Pastor's wife who teaches kindergarten. Our daughter is stopping by after our grandson plays soccer to pick it up but she doesn't know that's why she's stopping. I just texted and asker her to stop by. I'm hoping she loves it.

David

PS - thanks for the idea and letting me borrow it, Mike!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job by both of you guys


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The one I created is a simple design. I may have to adopt David's design! :surprise:>

And I have another version (MS Little) to cut for our grand daughter who is teaching fourth grade.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Ohhh! I like that idea. As Picasso (allegedly) said, "Bad artists copy. Great artists steal." I'll do my best to be great. >


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Dave . I sure like how the paint turned out on the Apple


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice signs, all of them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Never seen Steph's desk this clean. :surprise::grin:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

:grin:One has to ask, were either of you offering apples to your teachers when you were in school or is this making up for lost time? >


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> :grin:One has to ask, were either of you offering apples to your teachers when you were in school or is this making up for lost time? >


Not me. :grin:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Not me. :grin:


Should I be surprised? :surprise:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great signs guys but great is what we expect from y'all.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

There probably aren't enough apples in the city to make up for all I put my teachers through! But one of my high school coaches (high school for me was 40+ years ago) called today with a computer question so I'm helping him - does that count toward the apple gift? 0

David


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes David - now that you're the teacher, you get the apple!


----------

